# What's up with the archives?



## Helcaraxë (Jan 24, 2004)

I was perusing the old Guild of Religion in the Archives. I was about to respond to a thread in it, but then I realized where the thread was. However, the thread was not closed. What's going on there?


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 24, 2004)

If you check at the bottom of the page at the "Permissions" box, you will see that although the threads are not "Closed" the Forum it self is.

In the Permissions box this is what you will see.

Posting Rules 
You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts 

So there is no need for the Threads to be closed it is automatic in there. Hope that helps.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jan 24, 2004)

Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a question. Why are threads like the "Official birthday thread," "The Tears of the wind," "Who is the greatest elf ever..." in the archives? They seem to be un-archival material.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 19, 2004)

The Birthday thread we split up into years so it wasn't a mammoth pain in the butt to work with...

With a post like this, it sounds like it's over. That thread was moved there 09-30-2003 @ 06:47 PM.

The other thread, I don't know about....Ithy may be able to explain why it was moved, but that was nearly 5 months ago. If there's anything that you feel should legitimately be started up again, let one of us know and we'll take it out of retirement....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 19, 2004)

The original Greatest Elf thread made way for a new one which can be found in the Hall of Fire. It had been inactive for a long time and it had an extremely limited array of options. So, a new improved one was started instead! Compare the old (http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=3920) to the new (http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13159).


----------

